
Benefits of social networks to disaster response questioned - headalgorithm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200528160559.htm
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2019.068...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rspa.2019.0685)

